# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ¿Qué errores se cometen al momento de exportar?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchos de los errores cometidos por las empresas que empiezan a exportar o deciden ampliar sus operaciones hacia mercados externos, han sido consecuencia de la falta de experiencia y conocimiento de los operadores, por ello es necesario que los exportadores conozcan estos errores y realicen una evaluación de los mismos. 
Entre los errores más comunes cometidos al exportar tenemos los siguientes:  
-Falta de evaluación de la capacidad de internacionalización.
-No considerar las diferencias culturales entre países.
-No considerar la estacionalidad del producto. 
-No realizar una investigación de mercado del país al cual se piensa exportar.
-Seleccionar equivocadamente al socio comercial.
-Seleccionar equivocadamente el mercado objetivo.
-Elaborar contratos sin considerar la legislación del país de destino.
-No contar con una estructura interna adecuada para gerenciar la exportación.
-No contar con un plan de exportación ni solicitar asesoramiento.
-Demora o incumplimiento de envío de cotizaciones, ofertas y muestras.
-Desconocimiento y no utilización de los mecanismos existentes de apoyo a las exportaciones. 
-No enviar la documentación necesaria exigida por las autoridades aduaneras y sanitarias en el mercado de destino.
-Incumplir los acuerdos pactados en la cotización o negociación. 
-Exportar productos diferentes a las muestras enviadas.  *Fuente: Mincetur*  http://www.tlcperu-eeuu.gob.pe/downl...EXPORTADOR.pdfTemas similares: Artículo: Intercambio comercial Perú-China pasa por su mejor momento y registra crecimiento explosivo Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Como evaluar el costo de un fertilizante al momento de adquirirlo Empresas aún cometen errores en el acogimiento al Régimen de Drawback. ¿Por qué decidimos exportar?

----------

